# Paxil vs Wellbutrin,,,, anyone?



## Pork Chop (Sep 12, 2012)

Just went to the doc today to duscuss my issues using Paxil. My main concern was the weight gain. (FAT / WATER) Told her i dropped the paxil 4 days ago and would not use it anymore. She got pissed as hell ofcourse and wrote me a Rx for Wellbutrin. 



I was on Paxil for Anexitity. Mostly Paronia type shit. I always think someone is talking about me behind my back type shit, lol. 

Anyone here using Wellbutrin? I havent took one yet but will in about two hours


----------



## overburdened (Sep 12, 2012)

I've taken zyban(which is same med as wellbutrin)... it doesn't seem to have any ill effect in me.. and it def won't cause fat gain!!!  I think ssri's(paxil, etc) are some of the most overprescribed, and can be, meds with HORRIBLE sides in some people.... so many people have commited suicide while using ssri's, I cant' honestly believe they haven't been pulled from the market yet(they have finally gotten 'black box' warnings), but they really need to be reevaluated, and assesed as to whether they do more harm than good... wellbutrin works as a dopamine agonist, and you will find the sides to be nothing like paxil!!!  you should be fine on it bro.... it does aggravate seizure disorders, but if you don't have anything like that, think you will like it a lot better...  it does somewhat curb the appetite, but you can take certain aas that will help alleviate that, so you're good in that department too....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

My wife prescribes Wellbutrin for less sides to her patients for low serotonin levels or bipolar disorder.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2012)

I went around and around with a doctor who prescribed me many majoranti depressant including the two at hand. None of them had any effect. Went to a different doctor got prescribed Xanax. I take them when needed for GAD and I feel a lot Better knowing I have a tool that will work in 30 min.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't do well with ANY anti depressants! I take Klonopin at night and ride the half life into the next day. Seems to work well with my blood pressure along with anxiety as well.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks alot guys for chiming in on this.  
Do you think that the wellbutrin will help with paranoia? 

Using Paxil I went from 265 lbs to 309 lbs in about 9 months

All this talk is WAY above my knowledge, lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Thanks alot guys for chiming in on this.
> Do you think that the wellbutrin will help with paranoia?
> 
> Using Paxil I went from 265 lbs to 309 lbs in about 9 months
> ...



IMO, it won't help with paranoia. More for seretonin, norepinephrine up taking. Talk with your Dr about paranoia.


----------



## jshel12 (Sep 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I don't do well with ANY anti depressants! I take Klonopin at night and ride the half life into the next day. Seems to work well with my blood pressure along with anxiety as well.



I take 2 mgs of klonopin at night as well along with ambian, works great for me.  I tried all that ssri along with seroquel, I think there all shit, atleast in my experiance.  Never got happy or sad and felt very lethargic all the time.  Try a benzo and/or sedative at night.  You'll sleep better relax a few hours before you go to bed and not feel like shit during the day(once you build a little tolerance).  Just dont start abusing them as some people like myself did at one point.  This is just one persons point of view but I've been on them for over 11 years.  So I know a little bit about what I'm talking about.  It took me a few years to get right combo and to stop taking more than I had to.  See what works for you and good luck.


----------



## AMA Rider (Sep 12, 2012)

I Hate SSRI meds ! I mean I loath them ! I believe Selexa is the strongest ? Be carefull PC -paranoid with suicidal thoughts would suck ass ? Do what your doc says but keep your shit wired tight. Call out if it gets wierd ?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think Dr's abuse SSRI's and hand them out like candy. They are not good drugs and they typically have more side effects than benefits. I think many people get these drugs and do not really need them. I've tried many and my advice is dont take any SSRI drug if you can avoid it.

I was getting SSRI drugs to control anxiety and panic disorder. I been taking Xanax for 10 years now and never looked back.


----------



## AMA Rider (Sep 12, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I went around and around with a doctor who prescribed me many majoranti depressant including the two at hand. None of them had any effect. Went to a different doctor got prescribed Xanax. I take them when needed for GAD and I feel a lot Better knowing I have a tool that will work in 30 min.



Jimmy, I was misdiagnosed with GAD when it was realy my thyroid ( Hashimoto thyroidis ) ? Get your TSH- t3- t4 checked just to be sure ? Just like T levels - just cause its not flaged don't mean its right ? Everyone should have a TSH between 1.5 and 2.5 IMHO.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2012)

AMA Rider said:


> Jimmy, I was misdiagnosed with GAD when it was realy my thyroid ( Hashimoto thyroidis ) ? Get your TSH- t3- t4 checked just to be sure ? Just like T levels - just cause its not flaged don't mean its right ? Everyone should have a TSH between 1.5 and 2.5 IMHO.



Will do, i believe I have had most of the major values checked twice a year.  I can't remember the result so likely it was in range. (I only remember the bad ones-cholesterol for me) thx for the heads up


----------



## Pharmacologist (Sep 12, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Just went to the doc today to duscuss my issues using Paxil. My main concern was the weight gain. (FAT / WATER) Told her i dropped the paxil 4 days ago and would not use it anymore. She got pissed as hell ofcourse and wrote me a Rx for Wellbutrin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lower your tren dose bro lol. No, but seriously, I took paxil in high school and the shit made me a ZOMBIE. Lost my personality, ambition, etc, just became numb to everything really. If you have anxiety/paranoia, I hate to suggest a controlled substance, but ativan, valium, klonopin, or xanax would be MUCH better options for you. They work miracles for many people with really bad anxiety like myself. My biggest thing is I worry something bad will happen to my wife or kids. I'm typically fine for the most part, but when the anxiety happens, it is debilitating and consumes me. Beznodiazepines are IMO THE BEST for anxiety/paranoia, just my 2 cents bro.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> IMO, it won't help with paranoia. More for seretonin, norepinephrine up taking. Talk with your Dr about paranoia.


This is true... I think with the parnoia, you would be better on a low dose benzo(like someone said about the xanax... though xanax would probably not be the best for that..)  2mg diazepam would probably be best for that, it is the least likely of the benzos to lead to any type of 'depression', and also the least likely to aggravate any other issues... it's a low enough dose you will get past any sleepiness issues within a week(if they cause it at all)... stay away from lorazepam(this seems to be the one they like to prescribe most often in the way of benzos), it can cause psychotic episodes in many users....  the diazepam(valium) tends to relax your mind to the point that you shouldn't have any issues with paranoia(many times it is the mind constantly in overdrive, that leads to these type of thoughts and 'feelings')... clonipin, as hypo stated, will also work for paranoia issues, but I just think valium is a much better med with next to no side effects(as long as it is not abused), and the low dose(2mg) will help keep from building too much tolerance, and/ or withdrawals if you miss a dose or anything like that... it also acts as a mild, long acting muscle relaxer, so if you time the dosing post workout, or at bedtime, it can actually help with muscle recovery and also from any spasms(that is the reason I am prescribed it... I have massive spasms while sleeping, and it has a long enough active live it will get me through a 24 hour period with very little in the way of spasms... yet it doesn't lead to muscle weakness or anything like that, while training)..


I think the combo of the wellbutrin for the majority of issues, and the added valium(at a low dose) will really help take care of everything and the side effect profile of them is much better than nearly anything else they could prescribe....  dr's try to stay away from benzos(due to their high level of abuse by MANY people..) but valium, at that dose, doesn't really have too much abuse potential.. and it will really help you with the anxiety and paranoia(which in many cases, go hand in hand)...    talk to your dr, and see what you can do.. then let us know how it works...   if you have any concerns at that point, some of us could probably help lead you in the right direction... The wellbutrin does take a week or so to really start seeing it's full effect, but I think it is one of the few meds that REALLY work for bipolar and many other related issues, without having shittons of horrible sides.. it's not an ssri, and it doesn't really have ANY of the sides linked to ssri's(which, for the most part, are REALLY fucked up sides!!!)  you definitely will not experience the fat gain off of wellbutrin(it is a modified amphetamine.. that sounds bad, but it is modified as such that you don't get any of the amphetamine sides, other than the lack of fat gain....  it truly is a novel medication that has helped MANY people, where ssri's have really fucked them up!!!  )   It has made my mom a tolerable person to be around!  she was so fucked up, mentally, for most of her life that you couldn't stand to be around her(AT ALL!!!), and now she is really pleasant to be around, and doesn't have the bipolar moodswings, or the fucked up mental issues that plagued her her whole life(and made her go through 6 husbands in a matter of 10-12 years... most of which were poor choices, due to her fucked up mental state!!!)

anyway, hope this helps bro!  I am a true believer in those two meds(both of which I have taken(though for different reasons.. they have still helped me for the reasons you need them also...  I have some major anxiety issues..and have had some of the same type paranoia issues in the past, though not to the same degree...).. and the wellbutrin really makes you feel better(all around)... and I think after a week or two taking it, you will really begin to notice a major change!


----------



## alexvega (Sep 13, 2012)

eyy take care with those drugs they work on your mind, modulating ur behavior, if you go on gear put attention when come in to the pct , put a ttention to ur mood


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2012)

Welbutrin sucked took it 5 years ago for bein diagnosed with MS


----------



## overburdened (Sep 14, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Welbutrin sucked took it 5 years ago for bein diagnosed with MS


What did it do to you bro?  honestly, I think you are the first person I have ever heard that did not benefit from it to some degree(I'm interested in why you say this, because it's not something I've heard from anyone yet)... I'm always looking at learning more, and this is def something I would like to know why....


----------

